# FreeBSD 9.1 express installation



## j4ck (May 19, 2013)

I've just downloaded FreeBSD 9.1 and I figured out that there's no express installation any more. I used to use express installation with FreeBSD 8.2. How can I do so using FreeBSD 9.1?


----------



## jozze (May 19, 2013)

By making your own LiveCD, with the FreeBSD 8.2 installer and with 9.1 distfiles in /usr/freebsd-dist. I think it's easier to just use the default installer -- selecting what you want to install and where isn't really that time consuming.


----------



## j4ck (May 20, 2013)

I'm thinking of downloading the boot-only version of FreeBSD ISO file and then add optional stuff to it, e.g. src and ports. Is it possible and correct?


----------



## jozze (May 20, 2013)

Probably.


----------

